# Modern Arnis Family Reunion 2011



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2014)

Started playing around with iMovie a bit and put together a quick highlight video of the event.




Enjoy.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice! The smashed mirror at 2:20 was funny--I was sitting right by it!


----------

